# Is Sex Necessary?



## 007 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Is Sex Necessary? * 

Alan Farnham 

Fans of abstinence had better be sitting down. "Saving yourself" before the big game, the big business deal, the big hoedown or the big bakeoff may indeed confer some moral benefit. But corporeally it does absolutely zip. There's no evidence it sharpens your competitive edge. The best that modern science can say for sexual abstinence is that it's harmless when practiced in moderation. Having regular and enthusiastic sex, by contrast, confers a host of measurable physiological advantages, be you male or female. (This assumes that you are engaging in sex without contracting a sexually transmitted disease.) 

In one of the most credible studies correlating overall health with sexual frequency, Queens University in Belfast tracked the mortality of about 1,000 middle-aged men over the course of a decade. The study was designed to compare persons of comparable circumstances, age and health. Its findings, published in 1997 in the British Medical Journal, were that men who reported the highest frequency of orgasm enjoyed a death rate half that of the laggards. Other studies (some rigorous, some less so) purport to show that having sex even a few times a week has an associative or causal relationship with the following: 

- Improved sense of smell: After sex, production of the hormone prolactin surges. This in turn causes stem cells in the brain to develop new neurons in the brain's olfactory bulb, its smell center. 

- Reduced risk of heart disease: In a 2001 follow-on to the Queens University study mentioned above, researchers focused on cardiovascular health. Their finding? That by having sex three or more times a week, men reduced their risk of heart attack or stroke by half. In reporting these results, the co-author of the study, Shah Ebrahim, Ph.D., displayed the well-loved British gift for understatement: "The relationship found between frequency of sexual intercourse and mortality is of considerable public interest." 

- Weight loss, overall fitness: Sex, if nothing else, is exercise. A vigorous bout burns some 200 calories--about the same as running 15 minutes on a treadmill or playing a spirited game of squash. The pulse rate, in a person aroused, rises from about 70 beats per minute to 150, the same as that of an athlete putting forth maximum effort. British researchers have determined that the equivalent of six Big Macs can be worked off by having sex three times a week for a year. Muscular contractions during intercourse work the pelvis, thighs, buttocks, arms, neck and thorax. Sex also boosts production of testosterone, which leads to stronger bones and muscles. Men's Health magazine has gone so far as to call the bed the single greatest piece of exercise equipment ever invented. 

- Reduced depression: Such was the implication of a 2002 study of 293 women. American psychologist Gordon Gallup reported that sexually active participants whose male partners did not use condoms were less subject to depression than those whose partners did. One theory of causality: Prostoglandin, a hormone found only in semen, may be absorbed in the female genital tract, thus modulating female hormones. 

- Pain-relief: Immediately before orgasm, levels of the hormone oxytocin surge to five times their normal level. This in turn releases endorphins, which alleviate the pain of everything from headache to arthritis to even migraine. In women, sex also prompts production of estrogen, which can reduce the pain of PMS. 

- Less-frequent colds and flu: Wilkes University in Pennsylvania says individuals who have sex once or twice a week show 30% higher levels of an antibody called immunoglobulin A, which is known to boost the immune system. 

- Better bladder control: Heard of Kegel exercises? You do them, whether you know it or not, every time you stem your flow of urine. The same set of muscles is worked during sex. 

- Better teeth: Seminal plasma contains zinc, calcium and other minerals shown to retard tooth decay. Since this is a family Web site, we will omit discussion of the mineral delivery system. Suffice it to say that it could be a far richer, more complex and more satisfying experience than squeezing a tube of Crest--even Tartar Control Crest. Researchers have noted, parenthetically, that sexual etiquette usually demands the brushing of one's teeth before and/or after intimacy, which, by itself, would help promote better oral hygiene. 

- A happier prostate? Some urologists believe they see a relationship between infrequency of ejaculation and cancer of the prostate. The causal argument goes like this: To produce seminal fluid, the prostate and the seminal vesicles take such substances from the blood as zinc, citric acid and potassium, then concentrate them up to 600 times. Any carcinogens present in the blood likewise would be concentrated. Rather than have concentrated carcinogens hanging around causing trouble, it's better to evict them. Regular old sex could do the job. But if the flushing of the prostate were your only objective, masturbation might be a better way to go, especially for the non-monogamous male. Having sex with multiple partners can, all by itself, raise a man's risk of cancer by up to 40%. That's because he runs an increased risk of contracting sexual infections. So, if you want the all the purported benefits of flushing with none of the attendant risk, go digital. A study recently published by the British Journal of Urology International asserts that men in their 20s can reduce by a third their chance of getting prostate cancer by ejaculating more than five times a week. 

While possession of a robust appetite for sex--and the physical ability to gratify it--may not always be the cynosure of perfect health, a reluctance to engage can be a sign that something is seriously on the fritz, especially where the culprit is an infirm erection. 

Dr. J. Francois Eid, a urologist with Weill Medical College of Cornell University and New York Presbyterian Hospital, observes that erectile dysfunction is extension of vascular system. A lethargic member may be telling you that you have diseased blood vessels elsewhere in your body. "It could be a first sign of hypertension or diabetes or increased cholesterol levels. It's a red flag that you should see your doctor." Treatment and exercise, says Dr. Eid, can have things looking up again: "Men who exercise and have a good heart and low heart rate, and who are cardio-fit, have firmer erections. There very definitely is a relationship." 

But is there such a thing as too much sex? 

The answer, in purely physiological terms, is this: If you're female, probably not. If you're male? You betcha. 

Dr. Claire Bailey of the University of Bristol says there is little or no risk of a woman's overdosing on sex. In fact, she says, regular sessions can not only firm a woman's tummy and buttocks but also improve her posture. 

Dr. George Winch Jr., an obstetrician/gynecologist in Elko, Nev., concurs. If a woman is pre-menopausal and otherwise healthy, says Dr. Winch, her having an extraordinary amount of intercourse ought not to pose a problem. "I don't think women can have too much intercourse," he says, "so long as no sexually transmitted disease is introduced and there's not an inadvertent pregnancy. Sometimes you can have a lubrication problem. If you have that, there can be vaginal excoriation--vaginal scrape." 

Women who abstain from sex run some risks. In postmenopausal women, these include vaginal atrophy. Dr. Winch has a middle-aged patient of whom he says: "She hasn't had intercourse in three years. Just isn't interested. The opening of her vagina is narrowing from disuse. It's a condition that can lead to dysparenia, or pain associated with intercourse. I told her, 'Look, you'd better buy a vibrator or you're going to lose function there.'" 

As for men, urologist Eid says it's definitely possible to get too much of a good thing, now that drugs such as Viagra and Levitra have given men far more staying power than may actually be good for them. 

The penis, says Eid, is wonderfully resilient. But everything has its limits. Penile tissues, if given too roistering or prolonged a pummeling, can sustain damage. In cases you'd just as soon not hear about, permanent damage. 

"Yes," says Dr. Eid, "It is possible for a young man who is very forceful and who likes rough sex, to damage his erectile tissue." The drugs increase rigidity; moreover, they make it possible for a man to have second and third orgasms without having to wait out intermission. 

"I see it in pro football players," says Eid. "They use Viagra because they're so sexually active. What they demand of their body is unreasonable. It's part of playing football: you play through the pain." This type of guy doesn't listen to his body. He takes a shot of cortisone, and keeps on going. And they have sex in similar fashion." 

There's a reason the penis, in its natural state, undergoes a period of flaccidity: That's when it takes a breather. The blood within it is replenished with oxygen. "During an erection," explains Eid, "very little blood flows to the penis. During thrusting, pressure can go as high as 200 mil of water. Zero blood flows into penis at that time." To absorb oxygen, the tissue must become relaxed. "If you do not allow the penis to rest, then the muscle tissue does not get enough oxygen. The individual gets prolonged erections, gets decreased oxygen to tissue, and could potentially suffer priapism." (We recommend you get a medical encyclopedia and look it up.) "The muscle becomes so engorged, it's painful. Pressure inside starts to increase. Cells start dying. More pressure and less blood flow. Eventually the muscle dies. Then there's scarring. That's why it's considered an emergency." 

http://www.forbes.com/2003/10/08/cz_af_1008health.html


----------



## Shattered (Dec 23, 2004)

> Its findings, published in 1997 in the British Medical Journal, were that men who reported the highest frequency of orgasm enjoyed a death rate half that of the laggards.



"But Honey - If we don't have sex, I can die!  Look - I have proof!"

:rotflmao:


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 24, 2004)

What a silly question. Of course sex is necessary. 

I think there seems to be some confusion over abstinence. No one encouraging abstinence is encouraging it forever...well except to Catholic priests, but abstinence is only encouraged till marriage and then we are encouraged and expected to have lots and lots of sex. 

I see no reason why this study would somehow be a problem for abstinence advocates. unless for some reason you think people should remain abstinent after marriage...but then what the heck is the point.


----------



## KarlMarx (Dec 24, 2004)

Can you live without sex? Sure you can! Just ask any married person!


----------



## padisha emperor (Dec 24, 2004)

> Can you live without sex? Sure you can! Just ask any married person!


the married persons go to see others people to have sex


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 24, 2004)

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> the married persons go to see others people to have sex


 maybe some of em but don't accuse everyone please


----------



## Said1 (Dec 24, 2004)

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> the married persons go to see others people to have sex




Are you trying to be funny? If so then pls provide link.  :tng:


----------



## 007 (Dec 24, 2004)

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> the married persons go to see others people to have sex



I believe what you're saying loosely translated to english is, "married people go to other people to have sex". In other words, cheat on your spouse. Hmmm... and I'd guess that's the norm in france.


----------



## Doc Holiday (Dec 24, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> *Is Sex Necessary? *



*HELL YES IT IS!!*


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 24, 2004)

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> the married persons go to see others people to have sex



a lot of married ones in the navy do, sad to say it


----------



## Said1 (Dec 24, 2004)

Doc Holiday said:
			
		

> *HELL YES IT IS!!*




Period. End of discussion.  :cof:


----------



## 007 (Dec 24, 2004)

Doc Holiday said:
			
		

> *HELL YES IT IS!!*



Well it's going on four years since I've had any trim. I guess I'm going to die...   

Being single, I've just come to a point in my life where I'm NOT going to have "casual sex" with anyone anymore. First off, I've never had any nasty little S.T.D., and I'm not about to catch one now. Second, I want to be "in love" with the next person I "make love" too.

Yeah it sucks not getting any, but when I finaly do, it'll be all the sweeter.


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 24, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Well it's going on four years since I've had any trim. I guess I'm going to die...
> 
> Being single, I've just come to a point in my life where I'm NOT going to have "casual sex" with anyone anymore. First off, I've never had any nasty little S.T.D., and I'm not about to catch one now.
> 
> Yeah it sucks not getting any, but when I finaly do, it'll be all the sweeter.



i feel ya pale rider, my thoughts exactly, with the added tidbit of "i don't want no kid from a mom i don't love"


----------



## ajwps (Dec 24, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> *Is Sex Necessary? *



The Shakers

The best-known Shaker beliefs are an emphasis on celibacy and simplicity in their daily lives. These beliefs were key to Shaker theology and lifestyle in the sense that they were seen as vital to the building of a truly selfless and spiritual community (Horgan 1982; Humez 1993; Robinson 1975). In fact, celibacy was introduced into the group's belief system when Mother Ann first assumed control of the Shaking Quakers in England (Melton 1992). While the rumor that she turned to celibacy and rejected even marital sex out of torment for the deaths of her four children is probably true (Bainbridge 1997; Horgan 1982; Humez 1993), Mother Ann did help develop a complex theology to support the necessity of this concept. Sexual intercourse was solely given to humans for reproduction and our inability to use it only for this purpose made us base and animal-like. Celibacy was a "cross one elected to bear to aspire to the spirituality forfeited by Adam and Eve" in favor of carnality.

Size of Group in 1992:
There are seven women living in small sections of the Canterbury, New Hampshire and Sabbath Day Lake, ME community. At their peak membership between 1830 and 1840, there were 6,000 Shakers in 19 communities 

http://religiousmovements.lib.virginia.edu/nrms/Shakers.html


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 24, 2004)

the shakers are hardly mainstream is there really a point to this?


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 24, 2004)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> the shakers are hardly mainstream is there really a point to this?



AJ must be sniffing some of Houston's finest right now posting some weird ass shit like that.   :cof:


----------



## ajwps (Dec 25, 2004)

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> AJ must be sniffing some of Houston's finest right now posting some weird ass shit like that.   :cof:



Christmas does that to so many people. The topic of Shakers and the need for sex gives mute evidence to the reality that SEX was intended for the continuation of the homosapien mammal.


----------



## ajwps (Dec 25, 2004)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> the shakers are hardly mainstream is there really a point to this?



Exactly, the Shakers are NO LONGER ANYTHING because of their church dogma that SEX made humans like the beasts. That is the topic isn't it?


----------



## KarlMarx (Dec 25, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Well it's going on four years since I've had any trim. I guess I'm going to die...
> 
> Being single, I've just come to a point in my life where I'm NOT going to have "casual sex" with anyone anymore. First off, I've never had any nasty little S.T.D., and I'm not about to catch one now. Second, I want to be "in love" with the next person I "make love" too.
> 
> Yeah it sucks not getting any, but when I finaly do, it'll be all the sweeter.


Well ... I have you beat by a country mile.... I don't even want to say how long I've been celibate. I don't intend to sound like I'm trying to "one up" you, or I'm trying to brag. But, being a single dad, I didn't want to set a poor example for my kids. So they learn by example. Sure... I feel like I'm not even part of the human race sometimes, but what is the alternative? Give up my principals? Sell out? My kids' mother did that, thank you. They don't need more of it. So when I tell my kids, "wait until you're married", they can't say "easy for you to say", they know I am waiting too... so they can't argue with me. I guess my situation gives me a unique opportunity to be an example for my kids that way.

Once a female work associate said to me, "men will do anything for sex"... I told her, no that's not true, not all of us are like that. I didn't tell her why she was wrong, but I think that she was hanging out with the wrong guys.

I think that the argument against abstinence education has just been disproved here on this thread. Those that say "well, kids are going to have sex anyway" are so foolish. To that I answer ... "not if the parents are doing their jobs".

No one has ever gone mad, died, gotten pregnant, contracted a disease from abstaining from sex. And we're living proof.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2004)

yup--humans are extemely adaptable and capable of incredible self discipline without it feeling like torture.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 25, 2004)

ajwps said:
			
		

> Exactly, the Shakers are NO LONGER ANYTHING because of their church dogma that SEX made humans like the beasts. That is the topic isn't it?



The shakers werent mainstream to begin with. Even at the height of their success.


----------



## ajwps (Dec 25, 2004)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> The shakers werent mainstream to begin with. Even at the height of their success.



Abraham and his wife and immediate entourage where hardly mainstream and Christ and his disciples were hardly mainstream to begin with. What is the height of success when it comes to religions?

What does the height of success or being mainstream have to do with the necessity for sex? The Shakers believed in celebacy with increase in numbers only by converts. This is the subject of this thread which is sex being necessary or not.


----------



## Doc Holiday (Dec 25, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Well it's going on four years since I've had any trim. I guess I'm going to die...




I got dibs on your Harley stuff!!


----------



## Johnney (Dec 25, 2004)

well yes it is!  if i didnt have sex i wouldnt be able to get my balls in my pants due to ECB


----------



## Patriot (Dec 25, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> - Better teeth: Seminal plasma contains zinc, calcium and other minerals shown to retard tooth decay. Since this is a family Web site, we will omit discussion of the mineral delivery system. Suffice it to say that it could be a far richer, more complex and more satisfying experience than squeezing a tube of Crest--even Tartar Control Crest. Researchers have noted, parenthetically, that sexual etiquette usually demands the brushing of one's teeth before and/or after intimacy, which, by itself, would help promote better oral hygiene.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/2003/10/08/cz_af_1008health.html







Ewwww!!!! Has any guy actually tasted their own semen to know what that shit tastes like?

I'll stick to good old milk thank you!


----------



## 007 (Dec 25, 2004)

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Well ... I have you beat by a country mile.... I don't even want to say how long I've been celibate. I don't intend to sound like I'm trying to "one up" you, or I'm trying to brag. But, being a single dad, I didn't want to set a poor example for my kids. So they learn by example. Sure... I feel like I'm not even part of the human race sometimes, but what is the alternative? Give up my principals? Sell out? My kids' mother did that, thank you. They don't need more of it. So when I tell my kids, "wait until you're married", they can't say "easy for you to say", they know I am waiting too... so they can't argue with me. I guess my situation gives me a unique opportunity to be an example for my kids that way.



Someday I hope your kids realize what a good father they have. They should be proud of you, and you should be proud of yourself.

And there's a number of reasons why I don't sleep around. First and foremost is I don't want to catch any disease. With the onslaught of AIDS, sex just got a whole lot scarier with someone you don't know very well. The next person I have sex with will have PROVED to me by CLINICAL EXAM that they're clean. I equate having casual sex with someone you hardly know with playing Russian Roulette.



			
				KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Once a female work associate said to me, "men will do anything for sex"... I told her, no that's not true, not all of us are like that. I didn't tell her why she was wrong, but I think that she was hanging out with the wrong guys.



I hear what you're saying. I see far too many good looking women, and nice women I've met that I would have liked to have dated, just to meet their boyfriends/live ins, to see what kind of a total stinking jackass they are. It makes me wonder what the hell these women see in them. They support them, take shit from them, and keep right on doing it. What the fuck is up with that? Do they feel they need to MOTHER these loosers?! It's disgusting and perplexing.



			
				KarlMarx said:
			
		

> I think that the argument against abstinence education has just been disproved here on this thread. Those that say "well, kids are going to have sex anyway" are so foolish. To that I answer ... "not if the parents are doing their jobs".
> 
> No one has ever gone mad, died, gotten pregnant, contracted a disease from abstaining from sex. And we're living proof.



Damn right.


----------



## pretender (Dec 26, 2004)

Not necessary.. but a heck of a lot of fun with the right person.  LOL..J/K.. not,.. at least I remember it being so.  :teeth: 

But.like other singles here I dont believe in having sex just to satisfy that animalistic need. There is a difference in having sex and making love, IMHO.  Hopefully I will fall in love again and when that happens I can go into the relationship with a clear conscience and clean body.  There really are too many STDs out there to be promiscuous.    

I have to say I admire the men who have posted here, and I am little surprised. Gosh I've been meeting the wrong men. It is nice to know there are men out there with morals and integrity, because there are so many that dont have those virtues.  And, you are teaching you kids by example.. wow.  ^5 

Pale Rider, those women you are talking about that let men use them obviously have low self esteem.  I guess they feel a bad man is better than no man, personally I totally disagree.  Boggles the mind doesn't it?


----------



## 007 (Dec 26, 2004)

pretender said:
			
		

> Pale Rider, those women you are talking about that let men use them obviously have low self esteem.  I guess they feel a bad man is better than no man, personally I totally disagree.  Boggles the mind doesn't it?



Well it can't be "a bad man is better than no man", because they could do better if they wanted with EASE. See a "good man" isn't as exciting as a "bad boy". Stability is boring. Bringing home a decent, constant pay check isn't a challenge. If you're not a job hopper with a bench warrant out for your arrest, you're just not much of a thrill. Who wants a "nice guy", with a good steady job, good morals and would treat you right? Heck, we're boring.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 26, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Well it can't be "a bad man is better than no man", because they could do better if they wanted with EASE. See a "good man" isn't as exciting as a "bad boy". Stability is boring. Bringing home a decent, constant pay check isn't a challenge. If you're not a job hopper with a bench warrant out for your arrest, you're just not much of a thrill. Who wants a "nice guy", with a good steady job, good morals and would treat you right? Heck, we're boring.


  You reckon men AND women will ever figure out that we are all ultimately responsible to take care of ourselves and that relationships are not some sort of contract that makes the OTHER person responsible to take care of you?


----------



## 007 (Dec 26, 2004)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> You reckon men AND women will ever figure out that we are all ultimately responsible to take care of ourselves and that relationships are not some sort of contract that makes the OTHER person responsible to take care of you?



Good question.

I used to be a crazy little bastard when I was younger. It was all about the party. Where's the party? I didn't care much about my future, and I didn't have much to show for myself, but by God I had hot and cold running women chasing me. 

Now that I'm settled down and am enjoying some success, and am actually worth something, and I will treat a woman with respect, kindness and dignity as an equal, I can't find a woman to save my ass.

It seems to me the old adage "nice guys finish last" gets proven almost daily.

(I've been told my standards are too high...)


----------



## Shattered (Dec 26, 2004)

> See a "good man" isn't as exciting as a "bad boy".



That's precisely what it is..  Luckily, though, for most people, it wears off.  If it *doesn't* wear off, there's some serious issues lying underneath that need to be taken care of.  Once maturity sets in, though...

A friend of mine was always told his standards were too high..  I always told him to hold out for those standards.  He did.  He's finally getting married...for the first time.  He's going to be 37 in March.  I'm betting he'll stay married.


----------



## 007 (Dec 26, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> A friend of mine was always told his standards were too high..  I always told him to hold out for those standards.  He did.  He's finally getting married...for the first time.  He's going to be 37 in March.  I'm betting he'll stay married.



I'll bet he does too. It's nice to hear a success story. My congradulations to him and his new bride. I wish them a long and happy marriage.


----------



## Shattered (Dec 26, 2004)

I'd tell you the same thing..  Hold out for those standards..  Otherwise you run the risk of ultimate unhappiness.  Granted, nobody is "perfect", but you know well enough by now what's really important to you, and what can be overlooked...


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 26, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'd tell you the same thing..  Hold out for those standards..  Otherwise you run the risk of ultimate unhappiness.  Granted, nobody is "perfect", but you know well enough by now what's really important to you, and what can be overlooked...


 good advice---those decisions made from below the waist can sure make everything above the waist go CRAZY !!


----------



## pretender (Dec 26, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Well it can't be "a bad man is better than no man", because they could do better if they wanted with EASE. See a "good man" isn't as exciting as a "bad boy". Stability is boring. Bringing home a decent, constant pay check isn't a challenge. If you're not a job hopper with a bench warrant out for your arrest, you're just not much of a thrill. Who wants a "nice guy", with a good steady job, good morals and would treat you right? Heck, we're boring.



Pale Rider while this may be true for younger women like shattered said, women change with maturity.  The problem I see is that mature men don't want those women that have matured and are the same age they are.  They seem to go for the young ones, those that havent learned that a good man is a good man to have.  Men in their 40's are dating women in their 20 & 30's expecting them to care about things other than having fun.  Younger woman are looking for danger, excitement and fun, just like younger men.  I will have to disagree with you that "women" want bad boys.  Girls want "bad boys, women want good men.  So, if you are looking for a good woman maybe you should *think about*, what you are *looking at*. 

It just seems to me that men are very visual and having a young charm for their arm is important to them. Sooooo they should not complain when the young woman they choose finds them boring.  When I was young I thought I had forever to find that stability and consistency. With maturity I realize I was wrong. 

Youth is wasted on the young, but if you dont have some fun, danger and thrills when young, when will you?  

As much as I would like to find that one person to grow old with I dont fool myself that most men arent looking for mature women, regardless of what they say.


----------



## Said1 (Dec 26, 2004)

pretender said:
			
		

> As much as I would like to find that one person to grow old with I dont fool myself that most men arent looking for mature women, regardless of what they say.



I tend to disagree with you on that. I have found that "some"  men, with age tend to become more realistic towards women, with regard to the  way they look and age. I can't speak for all men, it's just something I've noticed with quite a few.


----------



## hylandrdet (Dec 26, 2004)

Yes, I don't question the findings on the physical fitness of sex. Dr Ruth had already told you that sex is the only exercise which utilylizes all of the muscle groups in your body.

however, Sex is more of an emotional act; everybody overestimates the actual penis/vagina contact; yet, underestimates the emotional concepts of sex.

The emotional feeling for the warmth of her body, the excitement coming from her scent, the yearning for her groaning with each and every movement in hopes of... Excuse me... :dev1: 

 :wank: 

Uh, what was I saying; oh yeah! Sex is necessary. It is the be all and end all of human existance; breed and multiply. This is a stupid question, which deserves a stupid response.


----------



## 007 (Dec 27, 2004)

pretender said:
			
		

> As much as I would like to find that one person to grow old with I dont fool myself that most men arent looking for mature women, regardless of what they say.



Well... I have to respectfully disagree with you here too. Oh I'll admit that I like to look at the young stuff, and think about how much fun it would be to have a romp with them, but then I think about how much we'd have in common, and the balloon busts. I wouldn't even think about trying to have a relationship with a woman under 40. There just wouldn't be enough in common with anyone younger than that. But still, I'm in pretty good shape, and it seems that too many women my age have just given up. They're fat and out of shape, so there's no way in hell I'm going to be attracked to that. If I can stay in shape, why can't they? But I know there's women my age that DO stay in shape, and of my expectations, that's first and foremost. Yes that's a "visual thing". But if the initial physical attraction is there, the rest is gravy.


----------



## 007 (Dec 27, 2004)

hylandrdet said:
			
		

> ...which deserves a stupid response.



From a stupid person. :fu2:


----------



## pretender (Dec 27, 2004)

I sincerely hope I am wrong, but I don't think I am.  Good luck Pale, I hope you find that woman over 40 that looks 20.   :cof:   But, with the popularity of cosmetic surgery I guess anything is possible.


----------



## Shattered (Dec 27, 2004)

"In shape" doesn't necessarily mean "looking 20 years younger than you really are."

You can *be* 40, *look* 40, and still be in excellent shape by just eating right, getting off your ass and moving around, and just generally taking care of yourself.  I'm 35 (ugh), and have seen 25 year olds in worse shape.  Granted, I'm not exactly going to pass for an 18 year old, but I'm not going out without a fight, either.  

I *think* he's just saying he doesn't want someone that went from 20 year old hellion, to just giving up on themselves when they didn't find what they wanted by the time they were 30.


----------



## pretender (Dec 27, 2004)

I think I know what he is saying but for every woman that isn't in shape there is a man.   

All I am saying is don't judge a book by its cover.  I won't say how old I am but I consider myself pretty hot for my age.  But I do get tired of men who think women should bare their children but stay young and hot. 

I think men overlook a lot of good women because they have a few extra pounds.  I am sorry Pale; don't mean to insinuate that you are one of those.  Ahhhhh yea women get older while men get more distinguished.  

Hopefully all us singles will find what we are looking for. Nuff said........


----------



## Johnney (Dec 27, 2004)

pretender said:
			
		

> But I do get tired of men who think women should bare their children but stay young and hot.


it dont work that way?!??

im kiddin



			
				pretender said:
			
		

> I think men overlook a lot of good women because they have a few extra pounds.


nothing  wrong with a couple extra pounds!


----------



## 007 (Dec 27, 2004)

pretender said:
			
		

> I sincerely hope I am wrong, but I don't think I am.  Good luck Pale, I hope you find that woman over 40 that looks 20.   :cof:   But, with the popularity of cosmetic surgery I guess anything is possible.



Just in shape pretender... just in shape. "Looks" are in the eye of the beholder. They're subjective.

But thank's anyway for the good luck wish.


----------



## CSM (Dec 27, 2004)

I'll take a mature woman over a young adult female any day. Experience counts for a bunch and they don't need to play a lot of head games (at least not generally). Looks are less important in my book, but then, I have always been a "total package" person...brains, common sense, and all that carry far more weight with me than big boobs; the outside wrapping is just a nice to have thing.


----------



## pretender (Dec 27, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Just in shape pretender... just in shape. "Looks" are in the eye of the beholder. They're subjective.
> 
> But thank's anyway for the good luck wish.



You are welcome.  I understand what you are saying..... truly I do... and I too try to stay in shape, but I don't do it for a man.  I do it for me.  I guess I just don't consider looks as much now as I use to.  It's a personal thing.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 27, 2004)

CSM said:
			
		

> I'll take a mature woman over a young adult female any day. Experience counts for a bunch and they don't need to play a lot of head games (at least not generally). Looks are less important in my book, but then, I have always been a "total package" person...brains, common sense, and all that carry far more weight with me than big boobs; the outside wrapping is just a nice to have thing.



you said a mouthful CS and I wasn't talking about the boob part :tng:


----------



## 007 (Dec 27, 2004)

pretender said:
			
		

> All I am saying is don't judge a book by its cover.  I won't say how old I am but I consider myself pretty hot for my age.  But I do get tired of men who think women should bare their children but stay young and hot.



When I was younger, in the military, and living in Tampa, I was swimming in my apartments pool one night when this super hottie came to the pool. She was wearing a white bikini, and I thought she was 16. Make a long story short, we started talking, and I found out she was 31 years old, separated from her abusive husband, and had *TWO KIDS!!* So the having kids arguement that some women may use to just let themselves go... I don't buy it. Sorry. This girl didn't gain unreasonable weight during pregnancy, ate right, excersized, and immediately went to work losing weight back to what she was before. Living proof it can be done...

(Yes we were a thing. Right up until I left Florida.)







Too many women nowadays are mistaking 20, 30 pounds over weight, and even more, as "a few extra pounds". A "few" means a "few". Am I too critical? Maybe. But I live with it.


----------



## 007 (Dec 27, 2004)

I think I'm going to try and leave it there with this "looks" discussion. It's a personal choice thing, and people take their looks personal, and personal discussions have that powder keg quality that I don't like.


----------



## Shattered (Dec 27, 2004)

I think if more people were a little more "picky", the divorce rate would decrease dramatically.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 27, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I think if more people were a little more "picky", the divorce rate would decrease dramatically.


agreed--picky and patient!


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 27, 2004)

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Can you live without sex? Sure you can! Just ask any married person!



LOL  a little jaded Karl???........JK


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 27, 2004)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> agreed--picky and patient!



Picky, patient, and clear headed about themsleves!
Can't give to another what you don't have yourself.


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 27, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> When I was younger, in the military, and living in Tampa, I was swimming in my apartments pool one night when this super hottie came to the pool. She was wearing a white bikini, and I thought she was 16. Make a long story short, we started talking, and I found out she was 31 years old, separated from her abusive husband, and had *TWO KIDS!!* So the having kids arguement that some women may use to just let themselves go... I don't buy it. Sorry. This girl didn't gain unreasonable weight during pregnancy, ate right, excersized, and immediately went to work losing weight back to what she was before. Living proof it can be done...
> 
> (Yes we were a thing. Right up until I left Florida.)
> 
> ...




I have to agree with you Pale.......Ive never been a mother yet, so I can imagine it must be hard to lose the weight....That said I think many women and men put kids above the  marriage which is a major no no.  They let the sex life go, and next thing they know both partners are estranged from eachother.  Kids grow up happier in a home that is headed by a happily married mom and dad.  My parents loved me and yet still put their marriage first in many ways.  They would take me on a family vacation, but also take weekends off for themselves to keep connected, I went to stay with grandparents.  Also they had date night every week which consisted of dinner and a movie, or maybe dinner and dancing.  Out of their friends they are the only happily married couple still together, so they must have done some thing right??

Also my mother always kept her weight down, and wore makeup and glamorous clothes, I know she worked and didn't always feel like exercising, but she did.

I always make sure when I see a women who has had a baby and she looks good, to tell her so.


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 27, 2004)

pretender said:
			
		

> You are welcome.  I understand what you are saying..... truly I do... and I too try to stay in shape, but I don't do it for a man.  I do it for me.  I guess I just don't consider looks as much now as I use to.  It's a personal thing.



Absolutely right!! Do it for you always and then men will also apprecitate it..


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 27, 2004)

damn pale, that's a nice single mom there

......i'm glad she was taking care of herself, too many i know get on that low self-esteem tip and what their asshole ex's are saying and don't take care of themselves.

i'm not trying to get into ya business, but i've heard online personals dating is quite a reasonable route for finding interesting people to say the least.  i know a few people who have met some really good people on those personals sites.  maybe you could investigate that, you'd be an interesting, intriguing date to say the least with the Harley Davidson background and all your life's experience.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 27, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I think if more people were a little more "picky", the divorce rate would decrease dramatically.



Not if they dont get picky till after they get married...


----------



## Shattered (Dec 27, 2004)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> Not if they dont get picky till after they get married...



I figured getting picky before marriage was a given.


----------



## 007 (Dec 27, 2004)

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> damn pale, that's a nice single mom there
> 
> ......i'm glad she was taking care of herself, too many i know get on that low self-esteem tip and what their asshole ex's are saying and don't take care of themselves.
> 
> i'm not trying to get into ya business, but i've heard online personals dating is quite a reasonable route for finding interesting people to say the least.  i know a few people who have met some really good people on those personals sites.  maybe you could investigate that, you'd be an interesting, intriguing date to say the least with the Harley Davidson background and all your life's experience.



Thanks for the vote of confidence NATO, and yes, I've tried the single sites, and continue to, to this day. For some reason, I attrack all kinds of women OLDER than me. I don't know why. And I once met with a woman that I met online, and it was so horrible, now I'm gun shy about the whole thing. This woman so misrepresented herself, I barely recognized her when I met her. As a matter of fact, I walked directly past her beforehand. She could have stood on the beach and the tide wouldn't come in. It was bad. She outright LIED to me about her looks, and sent me an old, doctored up picture, and said it was recent.

To anyone that is thinking about these online meeting sites, make sure you see, CLEAR, RECENT pictures of said person. Don't accept, "this is me five years ago" stuff.


----------



## 007 (Dec 27, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I have to agree with you Pale.......Ive never been a mother yet, so I can imagine it must be hard to lose the weight....That said I think many women and men put kids above the  marriage which is a major no no.  They let the sex life go, and next thing they know both partners are estranged from eachother.  Kids grow up happier in a home that is headed by a happily married mom and dad.  My parents loved me and yet still put their marriage first in many ways.  They would take me on a family vacation, but also take weekends off for themselves to keep connected, I went to stay with grandparents.  Also they had date night every week which consisted of dinner and a movie, or maybe dinner and dancing.  Out of their friends they are the only happily married couple still together, so they must have done some thing right??
> 
> Also my mother always kept her weight down, and wore makeup and glamorous clothes, I know she worked and didn't always feel like exercising, but she did.
> 
> I always make sure when I see a women who has had a baby and she looks good, to tell her so.



My hats off to your Ma Bonnie. I know sometimes it's really hard to get the motivation to work out, but I force myself. I'm always glad I did after though. I'll bet your Ma was too.

I used to work out with the girl in the above pic, Dana. I'd take her on base to MacDill AFB. We had a fantastic big gym with all the goodies, as all Air Force Bases did. We'd go three, four times a week. She'd pump iron right along side me. It was great. Then we'd do some cardio stuff, play some basketball or handball, run a little and split. I sure loved to have someone to go to the gym with me. The fact that she was my girlfriend and was a knock out didn't hurt either...


----------



## pretender (Dec 28, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Thanks for the vote of confidence NATO, and yes, I've tried the single sites, and continue to, to this day. For some reason, I attrack all kinds of women OLDER than me. I don't know why.


 I tried those sites also... didn't work for me... get all kinds. You are right that so many misrepresent themselves.  I got married men, men who live with their Moms, men who have 3 x's and a couple of kids with each.  It is hard to find a middle age man without a lot of baggage.  Certainly not looking for one younger than me.  Did that twice.  Both my X's are younger, thinking now I may go older.  He would have his kids grown and I can have him all to myself.  It is hard, I don't consider myself picky just selective.  We must have things in common and he must have a good heart.  Looks, well been there done that..... .  But like everyone says, time and patience is the key and I have both.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 28, 2004)

pretender said:
			
		

> I tried those sites also... didn't work for me... get all kinds. You are right that so many misrepresent themselves.  I got married men, men who live with their Moms, men who have 3 x's and a couple of kids with each.  It is hard to find a middle age man without a lot of baggage.  Certainly not looking for one younger than me.  Did that twice.  Both my X's are younger, thinking now I may go older.  He would have his kids grown and I can have him all to myself.  It is hard, I don't consider myself picky just selective.  We must have things in common and he must have a good heart.  Looks, well been there done that..... .  But like everyone says, time and patience is the key and I have both.


 And quite competent even without a current steady, I might add!


----------



## 007 (Dec 28, 2004)

pretender said:
			
		

> I don't consider myself picky just selective.



Right there... that's it in a nut shell pretender.


----------



## dmp (Dec 28, 2004)

My wife is still in good shape after two kids - she gained closed to 100lbs over the course of two pregnancies.  These shots were taken since the birth of our 2nd kid...









Women using 'kids' as an excuse to be fat/out of shape is bad.  Be more like me: "Darin's fat cuz he's lazy and likes to eat"


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 28, 2004)

pretender said:
			
		

> I tried those sites also... didn't work for me... get all kinds. You are right that so many misrepresent themselves.  I got married men, men who live with their Moms, men who have 3 x's and a couple of kids with each.  It is hard to find a middle age man without a lot of baggage.  Certainly not looking for one younger than me.  Did that twice.  Both my X's are younger, thinking now I may go older.  He would have his kids grown and I can have him all to myself.  It is hard, I don't consider myself picky just selective.  We must have things in common and he must have a good heart.  Looks, well been there done that..... .  But like everyone says, time and patience is the key and I have both.



Honestly probably the best way to meet someone worth meeting is to go places you really enjoy being, hobbies that are a big part of your life, or even in church if that's important to you, this way you are meeting people that you share a lot in common with, which is always a good start.

Internet dating is hard because like Pale said many people misreperesent themselves, plus I really believe the only way to see if there's real chemistry with someone is in person, pictures just never seem to do anyone justice.  The main thing especially for women is to just get out and circulate so the good ones find you and come after you, then you can be picky about which one's have potential, and in the process you get to meet some very nice people that could turn out to be very good friends.  Men know what they like and what they are interested in, the only help they need is for you to show up looking and being confident.


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 28, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> My wife is still in good shape after two kids - she gained closed to 100lbs over the course of two pregnancies.  These shots were taken since the birth of our 2nd kid...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darin I know you know this already but you are a lucky man


----------



## dmp (Dec 28, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Darin I know you know this already but you are a lucky man






Maybe *She's* the lucky one?? 

:


----------



## pretender (Dec 28, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Maybe *She's* the lucky one??
> 
> :



could be you are both lucky to have each other...


----------



## Johnney (Dec 28, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Maybe *She's* the lucky one??
> 
> :


oh good lord...lol

yes your both luck to have each other


----------



## budboomer (Dec 28, 2004)

I was happily married for 15 years and had a very active sex life until my wife decided to have a very active sex life with someone else. Now, I could care less about sex. Yes, my divorce left me very bitter towards women. I would much rather spend time with a true friend. My dog. No, I am not screwing my dog.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 28, 2004)

budboomer said:
			
		

> I was happily married for 15 years and had a very active sex life until my wife decided to have a very active sex life with someone else. Now, I could care less about sex. Yes, my divorce left me very bitter towards women. I would much rather spend time with a true friend. My dog. No, I am not screwing my dog.




Divorce sucks, it often effects men in ways that people do not understand.

How long has it been since the divorce?


----------



## budboomer (Dec 28, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Divorce sucks, it often effects men in ways that people do not understand.
> 
> How long has it been since the divorce?



  It has been 4yrs. I am done with women. I will have a canine companion for the rest of my life.


----------



## pretender (Dec 28, 2004)

budboomer said:
			
		

> I was happily married for 15 years and had a very active sex life until my wife decided to have a very active sex life with someone else. Now, I could care less about sex. Yes, my divorce left me very bitter towards women. I would much rather spend time with a true friend. My dog. No, I am not screwing my dog.


Oh my, ..I'm sorry bud but don't let it destroy the way you feel about all women. I can't understand why some men and women cheat but.. they do.  Believe me I know how you feel, it will bring you to your knees but IMO it's like riding a bike, if you fall off you need to get back on.  Time heals all wounds.  Give yourself more time and it will get better, I promise.  My heart goes out to you because I know it hurts like hell.  Men do seem to take it differently than women.  Women can forgive (well some of them, not me) men don't seem to be as forgiving but in both cases someone gets hurt. 

 This is the main reason I wouldn't date a man who thinks he is hot stuff and needs hot stuff.  They are never satisfied, their eyes wonder too much.  They are just so full of themselves and they feel the need to spread it around.  It's an ego thing, and they need it stroked continuously.  Cant and wont play those games.


----------



## Johnney (Dec 28, 2004)

budboomer said:
			
		

> I was happily married for 15 years and had a very active sex life until my wife decided to have a very active sex life with someone else. Now, I could care less about sex. Yes, my divorce left me very bitter towards women. I would much rather spend time with a true friend. My dog. No, I am not screwing my dog.


i know how you feel  my divorce cost me everything but the clothes on my back, and the bitch tried to get those too!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 28, 2004)

budboomer said:
			
		

> It has been 4yrs. I am done with women. I will have a canine companion for the rest of my life.




Well, here's to hopin' that you remember why you liked them to begin with!


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 28, 2004)

budboomer said:
			
		

> It has been 4yrs. I am done with women. I will have a canine companion for the rest of my life.



Well boomer, from a womans perspective here I have been divorced and had to break up an engagement as he would have been trouble for me and im not up for that either.  When you marry anyone you marry all their baggage as well.  For a while I was turning down some extremely nice good looking men just because I wanted to be alone and peaceful.  My cats are my babies now and I am the most independent person you could ever know, but even with all that I know everyone needs human adult companionship, especially romantic. Dogs, cats, and kids are great, but even kids are no subsitute for that.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Dec 28, 2004)

Is sex necessary for an individual's survival?  No.

Is it necessary for the human race's survival?  Yes.

Am I gonna get laid every other night for the rest of the month, doing my part to ensure the continuation of the human race?  Damn skippy!


----------



## dmp (Dec 28, 2004)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Is sex necessary for an individual's survival?  No.
> 
> Is it necessary for the human race's survival?  Yes.
> 
> Am I gonna get laid every other night for the rest of the month, doing my part to ensure the continuation of the human race?  Damn skippy!




LMAO  Why not 'every' night???   heheh


Good on ya, matey...


----------



## 5stringJeff (Dec 28, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> LMAO  Why not 'every' night???   heheh
> 
> 
> Good on ya, matey...



Ahem...

My testicles have to produce sufficient sperm to increase the probability of fertilizing the soon-to-be-released egg cell.  The studies I've read say that every other night allows for the optimum sperm production and delivery rates.


----------



## budboomer (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey Bonnie,
 I know adult companionship is important but I have learned over the years that it is not necessary. After being lied to for years by the most important person in my life it is easy now not to need anyone.
  Don't get me wrong. I have a close family with 2 brothers and 2 sisters and I do have close friends. I just don't need an intimate relationship with the oppisite sex. Been there and done that.


----------



## dmp (Dec 28, 2004)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Ahem...
> 
> My testicles


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 28, 2004)

budboomer said:
			
		

> Hey Bonnie,
> I know adult companionship is important but I have learned over the years that it is not necessary. After being lied to for years by the most important person in my life it is easy now not to need anyone.
> Don't get me wrong. I have a close family with 2 brothers and 2 sisters and I do have close friends. I just don't need an intimate relationship with the oppisite sex. Been there and done that.



I can see your point of view.   On a different subject I can see by your sig that you like Python's rendition of King Arthur and the Holy Grail. LOL always a classic


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 28, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I can see your point of view.   On a different subject I can see by your sig that you like Python's rendition of King Arthur and the Holy Grail. LOL always a classic




"She turned me into a Newt!..... I got better!"


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 28, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

>




LOL I just realized what your Avatar comes from............that was a great SNL skit!!

Are you saying you can hear Jeffs Testicles sing????   :


----------



## dmp (Dec 28, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> LOL I just realized what your Avatar comes from............that was a great SNL skit!!
> 
> Are you saying you can hear Jeffs Testicles sing????   :




I just changed it to a photo instead! 

No - I'm saying "Plug my ears and sing so I don't have to 'hear' about Jeff's Nuggets"


----------



## Mr. P (Dec 28, 2004)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> ...
> Am I gonna get laid every other night for the rest of the month, ...


Ya know Jeff, it's not very considerate of you to talk like that knowing that us
ole married farts are gonna read it. Laid every night to us is but a distant but fond memory,
which you to will have someday...SO DON'T RUB IT IN !!!:rotflmao:


----------



## budboomer (Dec 28, 2004)

Monty Python is one of my favorite movies and Will Ferrell doing Blue Oyster Cult is one of the funniest SNL's


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 28, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ya know Jeff, it's not very considerate of you to talk like that knowing that us
> ole married farts are gonna read it. Laid every night to us is but a distant but fond memory,
> which you to will have someday...SO DON'T RUB IT IN  !!!:rotflmao:



Mr P, and all other husbands that are feeling neglected in the sex department...........A little advice coming form the source..........Make the marriage great outside the bedroom, and your wife will make it great in the bedroom.

Why what does she mean exactly you ask???
Glad you asked.....What I mean is look at your wife as if she is the only beautiful sexy, desirable woman on the planet.  Maybe plan a surprise over night getaway, and leave kids with Grandma, or just leave kids with Grandma, and have the house to yoursleves, so you can walk around nude or shower together.......okay?....... maybe have a little champaigne or wine chilling.  and *for gods sake please men stop looking at those shallow average looking empty headed twits like Lynsey Lohan, who in real life can't hold a candle to your wives.................*  Nothing is more unsexy to a woman that to feel like she needs to compete with those dinks to get your attention!!!!

Big Jim and the duffle bag twins will be happy soldiers......trust me on this.........And for you guys that are already doing this


----------



## Mr. P (Dec 28, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Mr P, and all other husbands that are feeling neglected in the sex department...........A little advice coming form the source..........Make the marriage great outside the bedroom, and your wife will make it great in the bedroom.
> 
> Why what does she mean exactly you ask???
> Glad you asked.....What I mean is look at your wife as if she is the only beautiful sexy, desirable woman on the planet.  Maybe plan a surprise over night getaway, and leave kids with Grandma, or just leave kids with Grandma, and have the house to yoursleves, so you can walk around nude or shower together.......okay?....... maybe have a little champaigne or wine chilling.  and *for gods sake please men stop looking at those shallow average looking empty headed twits like Lynsey Lohan, who in real life can't hold a candle to your wives.................*  Nothing is more unsexy to a woman that to feel like she needs to compete with those dinks to get your attention!!!!
> ...


It was a Joke Bonnie.


----------



## 007 (Dec 28, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> The main thing especially for women is to just get out and circulate so the good ones find you and come after you,...



Soooooooo.... where was it you said you hung out?    :tng:


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 28, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> It was a Joke Bonnie.


Well then I salute you for being the romantic and devilish husband you are..............LOL


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 28, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Soooooooo.... where was it you said you hung out?    :tng:



Over here in the North East, however doing a little less hanging out and a little more studying :cof:


----------



## Said1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> studying :cof:



I'm off until next Monday so  I still have to buy my books for next semester!!


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 28, 2004)

Said1 said:
			
		

> I'm off until next Monday so  I still have to buy my books for next semester!!




Yeesh Monday???  at least I have till the 20th, but I still have to get my books as well


----------



## Said1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Yeesh Monday???  at least I have till the 20th, but I still have to get my books as well




Work Monday,  class Tuesday and the other starts around the 20th - I think, does ring a bell though. I have to return some books too!


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 28, 2004)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Work Monday,  class Tuesday and the other starts around the 20th - I think, does ring a bell though. I have to return some books too!



Better check that one out, it should be ringing loud bells.............I better do that myself, maybe the 20th was just wishful thinking or hysterical blindness :shocked:


----------



## 007 (Dec 28, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Over here in the North East, however doing a little less hanging out and a little more studying :cof:



Ooooooohh yeah right... so I guess I won't be bumping into you anytime soon...   

Happy New Year Bon, be safe and don't study too hard!


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 29, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Ooooooohh yeah right... so I guess I won't be bumping into you anytime soon...
> 
> Happy New Year Bon, be safe and don't study too hard!



Thank you, same to you, be safe, and if your ever over on this coast let me know and Ill take you to a great rock club here to see some live music


----------



## 007 (Dec 29, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Thank you, same to you, be safe, and if your ever over on this coast let me know and Ill take you to a great rock club here to see some live music



Distance between Reno, Nevada, United States and Bangor, Maine, United States, as the crow flies:

*2602 miles (4187 km) (2261 nautical miles)*

Wow, how depressing after such a splendid offer...  

In any case, the offer alone is enough to brighten my day.


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 30, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Distance between Reno, Nevada, United States and Bangor, Maine, United States, as the crow flies:
> 
> *2602 miles (4187 km) (2261 nautical miles)*
> 
> ...



Not quite in Bangor  BRRRRRRR  LOL, but the offer stands


----------



## pllove (Dec 30, 2004)

i think sex is nessary, no matter for man or for woman.


----------



## dmp (Dec 30, 2004)

pllove said:
			
		

> i think sex is necessary, no matter for man or for woman.


...it's obvious you haven't met my wife.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Dec 30, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...it's obvious you haven't met my wife.



:rotflmao:

Man... just when I'm out of rep...


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 30, 2004)

i'm beginning to think sex isn't necessary


----------



## Said1 (Dec 30, 2004)

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> i'm beginning to think sex isn't necessary



If you're having girl problems I feel bad for you son, but I got 99 problems and the ........  

From one Jay-z fan to another!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 30, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...it's obvious you haven't met my wife.




She must know my wife, is there a club or something for this?


----------



## Shattered (Dec 30, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> She must know my wife, is there a club or something for this?



Yeah..  It's called "Ya fucked up, and you're not bright enough to figure out how."  The club meets once a month.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 30, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yeah..  It's called "Ya fucked up, and you're not bright enough to figure out how."  The club meets once a month.



OMG that explains a lot :cof:


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 30, 2004)

Said1 said:
			
		

> If you're having girl problems I feel bad for you son, but I got 99 problems and the ........
> 
> From one Jay-z fan to another!



 :cof: ever heard bitches & queens?


----------



## Said1 (Dec 30, 2004)

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> :cof: ever heard bitches & queens?



Oui, oui, I even know a few!


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 30, 2004)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Oui, oui, I even know a few!


you mean it's not a parlor game? :tng:


----------



## Said1 (Dec 30, 2004)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> you mean it's not a parlor game? :tng:



Keep Austin weird.  :sausage:


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 30, 2004)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Keep Austin weird.  :sausage:




I think we need to quit advertising that----half the town is playing bitches and queens----they legalized topless swimming downtown and who shows up now---queers !!!!!!!!


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 30, 2004)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Oui, oui, I even know a few!



I love this.    

Its on Blueprint Vol.2 (The Curse) as a bonus track. It breaks down the difference between women you respect and women who are "hos".


----------



## Said1 (Dec 30, 2004)

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> I love this.
> 
> Its on Blueprint Vol.2 (The Curse) as a bonus track. It breaks down the difference between women you respect and women who are "hos".



Dear Nato:

I am shocked! A nice boy like you listening to music like that!! Why I never!!!


Cool song actually, I don't know why I like that crap, probably all the cussing.


----------



## Shattered (Dec 30, 2004)

Tsk.  Naughty kids..  Such music.


----------



## Said1 (Dec 30, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Tsk.  Naughty kids..  Such music.



Dear Ms. Shattered:

There is more to life than heavy metal.


----------



## Shattered (Dec 30, 2004)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Dear Ms. Shattered:
> 
> There is more to life than heavy metal.



Nonsense.


----------



## Said1 (Dec 30, 2004)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I think we need to quit advertising that----half the town is playing bitches and queens----they legalized topless swimming downtown and who shows up now---queers !!!!!!!!



Wasn't that your sig way back in the day??


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 30, 2004)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Dear Nato:
> 
> I am shocked! A nice boy like you listening to music like that!! Why I never!!!
> 
> ...



 :cof: everybody needs an edge


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 31, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yeah..  It's called "Ya fucked up, and you're not bright enough to figure out how."  The club meets once a month.




They meet once a month to discuss how inept men are at reading minds.


----------



## Shattered (Dec 31, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> They meet once a month to discuss how inept men are at reading minds.



We don't need a whole meeting for that..


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 31, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> We don't need a whole meeting for that..



Holy crap! you read my mind!


----------



## Shattered (Dec 31, 2004)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> Holy crap! you read my mind!



:rotflmao:


----------



## 007 (Jan 1, 2005)

I would encourage all men to join NO MA'AM!







*N ational
O  rganization of

M en
A gainst
A mazonian
M asterhood*


----------



## NATO AIR (Jan 1, 2005)

i heard bush was getting ready to put them on the terrorist watch list...


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 2, 2005)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> I would encourage all men to join NO MA'AM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wasn't that Al Bundy's group?

LOL.  I forgot all about that show.


----------



## pretender (Jan 3, 2005)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> I would encourage all men to join NO MA'AM!


Now isn't that special......


----------



## 007 (Jan 3, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Wasn't that Al Bundy's group?
> 
> LOL.  I forgot all about that show.



Yup. I used to love that show. I still enjoy the reruns. That was a funny show.


----------

